
DNS over HTTP statistic: 22 packets per query - pjf
https://twitter.com/PowerDNS_Bert/status/1064290946731384832
======
ggm
Lest people jump to slow.. if you amortise a connection overhead longterm, the
delay component of multi round trip session with crypto and jump over privacy
may be worth it.

I used stubby heavily in China. I know it's dns over tls not DoH but the same
comments seem to come up in both.

Bert is a reductionist. He wants simpler DNS. DoH may be complex but it's also
beneficial.

